# worlds smallest v12



## PAULD (Sep 6, 2006)

Watch this video its brill, worlds smallest v12

http://wimp.com/tiniestengine/


(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Remarkable, now, about the model Spitfire!!


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Absolutely fascinating.

Graham


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Excellent .


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Very enjoyable.


----------



## donandgina (Nov 12, 2011)

Just shows, that there are some craftsmen still around. Wonder how many hours, days, weeks, months, years that it took to make.
Don


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

1,200 hours according to  this 

Work of art aint it.


----------



## donandgina (Nov 12, 2011)

Absolutely amazing, last time I saw something similar was a small working steam engine when I was a kid, a couple of years ago.
Don


----------



## george jackson (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning! You couldn't put a price on something like that.


----------



## Malky Glaister (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful

Malky


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

check this one out and see it running.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDZICiGmDxs


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Fantastic ; Pity it was not a ship ( with hand made engines )


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

This was mentioned on this site a couple of years ago - worth a look - wonder if he ever got the ignition system sorted!!

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Tomlinson.htm


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice George ; The original posting here however seems to have been all hand made , no reference to CNC .


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The only thing that suprised me was after all the careful lathe work on the crankshaft he took a grinder to it to shape the web's, I thought he would have milled them or even cut them with a hacksaw before finishing off.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

In Brocklebanks on the Motor ships we carried 3 Chinese fitters most of whom were excellent machinists . In their spare time they would use the workshop for little projects . I remember watching one of them making a 3 throw crankshaft for a model steam engine and later making a small boiler with rivited seams  ( all with stuff from the scrap box ) I never saw the finished product but the various components were excellent quality .


----------



## Joe Freeman (Jan 3, 2007)

I have watched this video several times over the last week and I am amazed at the precision workmanship performed by this chap. However I to could not believe after all the fine tooling that he trimmed the webs of the crankshaft by hand on a grinder no less. I guess it just shows the craftsmanship of this chap.
There are other miniature engines shown on U-tube but probably not quite as small.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I showed the video to a former schoolfriend who took a mechanical engineering degree and then spent his working life as a pilot with BOAC/BA. Retired now, his only comment was to ask if it was normal in marine engineering for engines to run with the camshaft at the same speed as the crankshaft. (See 3 min 50 secs into video).

As a sparks who spent most of his time on steamships, I have no idea about marine engineering practice at all let alone as it applies to motor ships. 

Any answers?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, if it's a 2 stroke engine - don't know which engine this miniature is based on (Detroit V12 maybe?)


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Great job but it does run on compressed air...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Duncan112 said:


> Yes, if it's a 2 stroke engine -


Excuse my ignorance, the only 2-stroke engines that I am familiar with were fitted to motorcycles (BSA Bantam and Francis Barnett) had no valves at all.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

2 stroke refers to the number of piston strokes required to complete one power cycle - one up and one down, in a 4 stroke engine two up strokes and two down strokes are required. Some 2 stroke engines have cylinder valves, others rely on cylinder ports. This site:

http://www.dieselduck.ca/machine/01 prime movers/diesel_engine/diesel_engine.01.htm

will explain all.

Similarly those used to small 2 strokes on motorcycles and garden machinery often express surprise when confronted with the forced lubrication system of a large 2 stroke engine - good wind up for the first tripper though - asking him to find the 2 stroke oil for the main engine.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> Excuse my ignorance, the only 2-stroke engines that I am familiar with were fitted to motorcycles (BSA Bantam and Francis Barnett) had no valves at all.


Ron, the piston "double's" as the valve(*)) the setting up of the point's inside the flywheel was a pig of a job on the old two strokes. The most interesting two stroke petrol engine has to be the Bristol Hercules aircraft engine were the "Valve" is the bore liner and it has a twisting movement to shut off the Port's.


----------



## Peter Short (Apr 13, 2008)

chadburn said:


> The most interesting two stroke petrol engine has to be the Bristol Hercules aircraft engine were the "Valve" is the bore liner and it has a twisting movement to shut off the Port's.


Chadburn,

I am pretty sure all the Bristol sleeve valve engines were four stroke, the only two stroke sleeve valve aero engine I can think of at present was the Rolls-Royce _Crecy_, experimental only.
-----------
Re. the V-12 video, it's a few weeks since I watched it so my memory is a bit hazy - it is not really an IC engine, it seems to be specially made for compressed air running. Kind of interesting, but not really a model of anything. Only two main bearings by the look of it.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

You are right Peter(Thumb) after giving it further thought.


----------

